# new power supply shuts off after half a second!



## fitzpatr (Jul 3, 2008)

ok my old psu fizzeld out (literly) and now new power supply shuts off after half a second! its getting juice but i dont know whats wrong please help

PC SPECS

ASUS P5N32-E SLI 
intel core 2 duo
3gb of jingston buffolo RAM
GeForce GTS 8800 OC
1 WD IDE 160gb HDD
1 WD SATA 250gb HDD
1 generic brand IDE DVD+R
1 sony sata DVD+R


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi mate,
provide us with make/model of your new PSU...
also check all cables inside the case just to make sure that everything is Ok in there...


----------



## fitzpatr (Jul 3, 2008)

its a BFGTech 650 watt no series just the generic one and ive now twice unhooked every thing and hooked it back up 1 component at a time and still get the same result


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Maybe it shipped with a bad fuse, I would try to have it exchanged, or even get a refund for it.


----------



## fitzpatr (Jul 3, 2008)

i just bought it yesterday. but im starting to wonder if my old psu fried anything on its way out


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi mate,
you are right... maybe your old PSU fried something else in your case...
To be sure, open the case, and unplug all necessary components that you do not need to start the PC [optical devices, dial-up modem if you have, HDD, Floppy Disk Drive if you have]... Leave Motherboard, Processor, RAM memory and Graphic card [but you can unplug graphic card too]...
Then try to start your PC... If cooler on processor starts to spin, then you have problem with some component...
Turn back graphic card and see when you start system will you see something on monitor...
Turn back components one-by-one so you can find possible faulty one...

If this does not help,
replace thermal paste on processor, clean dust from heat-sink and clean an entire case from dust with vacuum cleaner or with compressed air...

If all this does not help then I would say it is either processor or Motherboard, but most likely will be Motherboard...
Do this and let us know about progress...
Hope this will help you mate...


----------



## fitzpatr (Jul 3, 2008)

yeah im hopeing that it didnt pop a capacitor or some thing cause i just got this mobo back in january when my old one went (the old one was a 2 years old when i bough it so i wasnt to surprised when that went) but the when i replaced it i had a problem not to diffrent from this but that was a setting in the bios that would shutdown the cpu because the heat sink had been knocked loose but the pc powered up.


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi mate,
ok check all I told you in previous post and see what could be the problem...
pay attention on that heat-sink, clean him well and replace thermal paste on processor...
Also, try to start system with minimum components that you need for starting...
If you start your PC, then you should start process of eliminating causes of faulty components by putting them back in case one-by-one...


----------



## fitzpatr (Jul 3, 2008)

i didnt ty and reseat the heat sink yet but ive done all of the above with no luck


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

What does the unit do with nothing connected to it?

The I would test it would be to look at the diagram for the ATX power switch connector on the combo mobo connector plug and complete the circuit for a second triggering the PSU. (HIGHLY DANGEROUS!)

If it runs by itself it's your motherboard or something attached.









I would try power on to ground and then psu on to ground, but that would be Doc Brownin' it. :4-thatsba


----------



## fitzpatr (Jul 3, 2008)

ok so i unhooked every thing and re hooked it back in figured out that i had a couple loose connections and not it will start up and make a beeping sound and then shut off again. its on for about a second and a half now


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Okay, what is the beep pattern and what brand motherboard is it?

Beeeeeeeep beep beep beeeeeeeep?
Beeeeeeeep beeeeeeeep beeeeeeeep?
Beep beep beep beep?

lol?


----------



## fitzpatr (Jul 3, 2008)

for mobo look at to post for specs and its just a quick beep before it shuts off


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

af3 said:


> What does the unit do with nothing connected to it?
> 
> The I would test it would be to look at the diagram for the ATX power switch connector on the combo mobo connector plug and complete the circuit for a second triggering the PSU. (HIGHLY DANGEROUS!)
> 
> ...


it's short the green wire to any ground to turn the PSU on. Just use somethign insulated to touch.


----------

